# Uber Rare Triggers (advice).....



## Taipan

I've recently had the good fortune to come across the opportunity to source a Gold/Goldenback Trigger (Xanthichthys caeruleolineatus)

http://reefbuilders.com/2012/06/04/goldenback-triggerfish/

AND.....

a 5"-6" Line Spot/Striped Triggerfish (Xanthichthys lineopunctatus)

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/11/20/liveaquaria-historic-aquarium-offering-linespot-triggerfish/ - Statistically, this may be the "2nd in North America"; however I think some go unnoticed (my opinion).

I'm still kicking myself for passing on a beautiful 5" Kiri/Greenei (Xanthichthys greenei) Trigger last year.

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/09/17/xanthichthys-greenei-official-christmas-island-triggerfish/

On the off chance; I am inquiring to see if others have had any experience with the Gold/Golden Back Trigger (Xanthichthys caeruleolineatus) or the Line Spot/Striped Triggerfish (Xanthichthys lineopunctatus) - Some one perhaps in the GTA may have purchased the "Original" 1st one that landed in North America.  - you never know.

Some of the people that I have discussed (and have owned) the Golden Back with were kind of unimpressed by it. They liked it; but it didn't "blow their mind". However it was very easy to care for.

I am very much sitting on the fence. My initial display is not complete yet and I am already contemplating a special display for these specimens. Golden Back is/will get huge and I may be out bid on the Lineopunctatus. The pricing is not cheap but what I consider very reasonable on both (subjective). A CrossHatch was the next on my list (Xanthichthys mento) next to the Greenei. Now....I am reconsidering.

IF someone has serious interest before I make up or change my mind.....I have no problems putting you contact with the person that has these specimens available. I again; have ZERO benefit or gain from the referral.


----------



## ameekplec.

Wow, very cool Red. Personally, I've liked the pictures of the goldenback, but either would be an awesome specimen for a big display


----------



## Crayon

I have zero interest in these specific fish, so am only posting because you raise a very interesting conundrum which extends beyond these fish. Honestly, if these fish were more spectacular, it would be worth it, IMO. But don't you think this goes to some level of esoteric philosophical bucket list? 'Been there, done that'? It's not the question of the money, it's the concept of the ownership of something rare or unusual.

I love triggers, and we've kept a few. If these fish are easy to keep, which I hope you are able to confirm, then the question becomes: 'how long will they hold my interest, and are they worth the real estate they occupy in the tank'

Good luck with this decision, I will be curious to see what you choose to do. And I would be curious to hear about why you make your decisions.


----------



## fury165

Oh Red, you know no matter which one you get you will lament not getting the other - so get them both


----------



## Taipan

ameekplec. said:


> Wow, very cool Red. Personally, I've liked the pictures of the goldenback, but either would be an awesome specimen for a big display


Yeah....GoldenBacks have great colours with the right specimen. It's a matter of timing and $$$ .....still on the fence.



Crayon said:


> I have zero interest in these specific fish, so am only posting because you raise a very interesting conundrum which extends beyond these fish. Honestly, if these fish were more spectacular, it would be worth it, IMO. But don't you think this goes to some level of esoteric philosophical bucket list? 'Been there, done that'? It's not the question of the money, it's the concept of the ownership of something rare or unusual.
> 
> I love triggers, and we've kept a few. If these fish are easy to keep, which I hope you are able to confirm, then the question becomes: 'how long will they hold my interest, and are they worth the real estate they occupy in the tank'
> 
> Good luck with this decision, I will be curious to see what you choose to do. And I would be curious to hear about why you make your decisions.


 In my specific case: "Esoterical Bucket List" for certain. I suspect that this sentiment is shared by many hobbyists or (dare I use the term) 'collectors'? I consider myself a hobbyist first and a collector second. This hobby is like any other; at some point in time (perhaps a fleeting moment for some) a hobbyist strives to have something different or even be different. Whether it being fortuitous enough to find something unique, finding a bargain, or even discovering a different methodology in husbandry. It's not all altruistic. Call it ego, compulsion, addiction or a combination of all three; sometimes "different" is good. Sometimes.

"Spectacular" is a very subjective term. I will say "Potato" others will say "PoTATo". Beauty as they say; is in the eye of the beholder. I've seen GoldenBack and Kiri/Greenei Triggers in person, and in my humble eyes - the combination of personality and aesthetics are "spectacular". A hobbyist will eventually find their niche of what he/she likes. What 'turns them on' might not be what 'turns you on'. It might be even what got him/her into the hobby in the first place. It's no secret that I've made known that I have a penchant for Triggers, Euphyllia, Scolymia, Anemones, and the just plain weird and different to put it bluntly.

If you are concerned with how I've used the term 'collector' allow me to submit this for your consideration:

If I, as hobbyist and collector am willing to take the time, patience and energy to custom build an environment for these beautiful, living creatures; it is safe to assume that I intend to look after them - properly. Real estate is of minimal concern. I don't intend to have them sent to a taxidermist (although tempting when the time comes). Heads on a wall - definitely not. The proverbial "another notch on the bed post", "did it, done it, got the bumper sticker"; I'll let others decide.

Will I one day become bored of what I have found or 'collected'? Perhaps. It has been a certainty for a vast number of my corals (as seen on some of my threads - I encourage you to perform a search on this forum). I will however - as many members can attest to; find ready and willing healthy homes for them to the best of my ability. Some at a profit. Most at 'break even'. Some at a loss. I choose to pass on what I consider 'cherry' items to another hobbyist/collector. What I find 'cherry' may be another person's 'plain vanilla' or even ugly. C'est la vie. Que sera, sera.

A perfect recent example is the new home of a Borbonius Anthias that I had. I found one in great shape and at what I considered a reasonable price. Seeing how I still do not have a proper Display Tank; member Explor3r/Alex was kind enough to quarantine and care for it on my behalf. I had no reservations as he would take the utmost care of it. Over the course of several months it grew and it lost its inhibitions and readily ate any and all prepared foods that were introduced. Pathetic - but I was welcome to visit it at any point in time. I also had no reservations passing the Borb onto its new home; member Fury 165/Roger. I could have asked for a premium from Fury165/Roger and would have received it. However I know the kind of attention and care the fish would receive and how happy the entire family would be with a new member. Break even for me was fine. No loss. No gain. Not to mention the T.L.C. it received from Explor3r/Alex.

Some people collect stamps. Some collect cars. Some collect 1st edition books. Pez Dispensers, Cabbage Patch Dolls, G.I. Joe with Kung-Fu grips. Some are oenophiles. Some hobbyists have unlimited funds; most do not. It's not just the exceptionally expensive that peaks my interest. As I'm sure oneophiles will tell you that there are some exceptional wines that are very inexpensive. As it pertains to this hobby: Blue Eyed/Threadfin Cardinals (Zoramia leptacantha) and Yellow Striped Cardinals (Ostorhinchus cyanosoma). Inexpensive schooling fish. Love them. There's a place for them in most reef displays. Fusi goby (Fusigobius neophytus), Potter's Angel, Blue Throat Trigger are all relatively affordable.

It's also the excitement of the "hunt" for something different that drives me. If one has the resources and inclination&#8230;.."Why not?".

Finally, in my humble experience; triggers in general are fairly hardy and easy to keep. If and when I decide to "pull the trigger" (pun intended) on committing to either one or both of these fish; I will provide an update. As stated previously; I am also willing to share with others that have serious interest the source of these exceptional finds. I don't have anything to gain or lose. I just don't want to run afoul of any posting policies.

I hope I managed to answer some of your questions and to allay any concerns regarding the rationale for my potential purchases. Optimistically I've probably confused you more. That's o.k. too.



fury165 said:


> Oh Red, you know no matter which one you get you will lament not getting the other - so get them both


Very true....however; I'm not made of money  lol Thanks for the encouragement though.


----------



## rickcasa

We share an affinity for triggers but my budget limits me to not covet beyond the clown trigger...my fave fish. I see your dilemma though and I vote for the bragging rights of being a proud caretaker of the rarer species.


----------



## Crayon

Taipan,
Your position on the collecting and husbandry is shared and I completely understand. I could see the dilemma being faced about whether to pursue this potential purchase or not, which is what I was commenting on. Thank you for your reply, because you expressed very concisely what I believe many of us debate within ourselves. Or over a couple pints. Or tequila.

I tip my hat to your interest, would gladly like to see these creatures and hopefully have you explain the subtleties of their attraction. For me, it's like listen to modern opera, I hear the music, can appreciate the work, but, mmmhhn.

As you state, any collecting has it's members who take the process to the next level.

The Anthias I saw at the BBQ was beautiful. I appreciated it. As a matter of fact I lusted over it. Fury didn't tell me it had come from you, but that was one beautiful fish.

Maybe these triggers need to be seen to be appreciated, and hope that when you decide which one(s) to get that 'in person' viewing will be available.

I agree with you Tristan, that it's the hunt as well as the husbandry. And since this forum is about sharing experiences and knowledge, the process of the hunt is important.

Am willing to consider having my opinion on the fish changed. Will just resist the urge with all my might, for the sake of my bank account.


----------



## tom g

*taipan*

all I have to say is KUDOS too Red .....his passion for this hobby is amazing .
nothing else needs to be said .....
cant wait for the next chapter dude .....


----------



## Crayon

So, Taipan,

What's happening?

Update?


----------



## Taipan

*No update......*

I just got back from traveling. I did pick this up before I left. A Golden Dwarf Moray.


----------



## Crayon

I've read about these. They stay smaller and are reef safe, correct? Probably still not small fish safe, or invert safe, and probably need 20 lbs of lid to keep them in the tank still.

But awesome fish!!!!

But would work well with triggers............

Now you need a polleni grouper. I know where one of those is for sale........


----------



## Taipan

Thanks. These eels do stay small. Usually 14" maximum. Generally speaking; they are very docile and their stomachs don't usually wander if kept fed. Reef safe such that they won't eat or destroy corals. They may go after shrimp and smaller fish.....however I know of some hobbyists that have kept the eel with shrimp and small fish. Each fish/eel will have their own personality. It's literally hit and miss. Introducing it last in an established aquarium helps. Sealed lid is a must. It doesn't have to be heavy. Eels are naturally curious; but this one isn't an aggressive one.

As for the grouper; it's nice and colourful and I know of a place or two that currently have one as well. I'll pass on it for now. Thanks. Groupers just aren't for me.


----------



## Taipan

*Scratching the "Itch".....*

Stay tuned.....I'm working on something to satisfy this itch. I'll either be elated or fall flat on my face. Regardless of outcome.....I'll update this thread. E.T.A. = 2 weeks.....


----------



## Taipan

*The one that (almost) got away.....*

I promised an update whether I succeed or fail. Currently on its way from some of the deeper waters surrounding Christmas Island, via Hawaii is a.....

A Greenei/Kiri Trigger (Xanthichthys greenei) 

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/09/17/xanthichthys-greenei-official-christmas-island-triggerfish/

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC3964694/

The Greenei Trigger has been on my mind since I saw my very first one in person about a year ago at Reef Raft. At that time; it was the most likely the 1st one in Canada and I haven't heard of one or come across one since. A fellow reefer and hobbyist was at the store at the same time and we struggled over the purchase. He was interested as well. He went in a different direction and purchased a Male Crosshatch. I was lacking $$$ at the time. lol It was the "the one that got away". 

I was fortunate to recently come across a diver who has a plethora of knowledge from diving the waters of Hawaii to Christmas Island to Marshall Islands its surrounding Atolls and Australia.

He's cared for it and observed it for several weeks prior to shipping it to me. Now....the wait to see if it lands safely and healthy later this evening. I'll keep everyone posted - regardless if I succeed or fall flat on my face.


----------



## fury165

What a beauty Red, congrats!


----------



## Taipan

Thank-you.....but don't congratulate me yet. Let's see how healthy it lands later this evening.

I had a hard time containing myself over the past couple of weeks as I arranged this. I finally broke down and had to share the news.

This shipment is a bit of a litmus test. If successful; more rarities and oddities to come........


----------



## fury165

Taipan said:


> This shipment is a bit of a litmus test. If successful; more rarities and oddities to come........


Oooooooh hook a brother up with some oddities and rare fishies! Two words..whale shark - I can keep one in a 75 gal right???? I checked Live Aquaria for care guide but found nothing Lol.


----------



## Taipan

*Rarities & Oddities.....*

lol......

IF this litmus test passes muster. I'm thinking along the lines of:

Greenei/Kiri Triggers
Goldenback Triggers
Crosshatch Triggers
Mauritius Triggers
Lunula Trigger

Tinkeri Butterflies
Hybrid Tinkeri - seriously

Earle's Fairy Wrasse - seriously. For those that have a thick pocketbook. 
Johnsoni Fairy Wrasse
Golden Rhomboid Fairy Wrasse
Bell's Flasher Wrasse
Lineatus Wrasse
Laboutei Wrasse
Mauritius Flasher Wrasse - seriously.

Black Tangs
HYBRID Achilles Tangs
Gem Tangs - See above note about pocketbook.

Golden Dwarf Morays
Dragon Eels

.....and then again.....we can always dream. I'll be honest; I had to research and Google some of the above mentioned.  This diver and his team have hand caught them all. 

As for "hooking a brotha up" .....I always do my best. 

P.S. - Whale Shark.....as much as I enjoy a challenge.....you're on your own bud. lol


----------



## Crayon

You going to camp out at R2o and hand out cigars? I bet you won't be able to stay away. Just hanging around the store saying "that one is sold"

Congrats on your pending arrival! I'm sure it's better than Christmas.


----------



## rickcasa

Congrats on the Greenei! My tank is available until yours is ready.


----------



## Taipan

Crayon said:


> You going to camp out at R2o and hand out cigars? I bet you won't be able to stay away. Just hanging around the store saying "that one is sold"
> 
> Congrats on your pending arrival! I'm sure it's better than Christmas.


Thank you. It was a little nerve wracking having to wait and see how things turned out. I don't intend on hanging around merely to gloat and announce that something is sold. I promised to share it and I intend to do so. Hobbyists are more than welcome to view it when R2O is open. I could have had it kept it any several private collections for the time being but chose not to.

As for camping out - I do that not just at R2O as others will attest to. I do that with several LFS.

Cigars are reserved for special occasions such as this. I'm partial to the mild smooth draws of a Romeo y Julieta.....and yes, they were handed out.....to be savoured with some aged Cuban Rum. 



rickcasa said:


> Congrats on the Greenei! My tank is available until yours is ready.


Thank you and for your generous offer.


----------



## Taipan

*Preliminary Pictures......*

After acclimating to the waters of its new temporary home. Active, not shy and ate out of my hand when offered food.  Approx. 5.5"

http://s859.photobucket.com/user/IamTaipan/slideshow/Greenei Triggerfish


----------



## Cimmel1

Looks Good Red. Cute little guy.


----------



## ameekplec.

congrats on the safe arrival! I bet it'll look great cruising around your system


----------



## Marz

Drat, can't see your photo. But I am sure it is stunning. I don't believe I will ever garnish the "collector" moniker, but can certainly appreciate beautiful creatures! Looked it up online btw


----------



## Taipan

*He's eating Flakes! .....*

Thank-you for all your well wishes. 

Eating anything I offer. Frozen, pellets, and flakes!

http://vid859.photobucket.com/albums/ab158/IamTaipan/Misc Videos/VID_20140730_173251_zpscbc09d91.mp4

http://vid859.photobucket.com/albums/ab158/IamTaipan/Misc Videos/VID_20140730_173118_zpsb8e78601.mp4

http://vid859.photobucket.com/albums/ab158/IamTaipan/Misc Videos/VID_20140730_173204_zps3b9d6913.mp4


----------



## rickcasa

Taipan said:


> Cigars are reserved for special occasions such as this. I'm partial to the mild smooth draws of a Romeo y Julieta.....and yes, they were handed out.....to be savoured with some aged Cuban Rum.
> 
> Thank you and for your generous offer.


It'd be cool to have him 'crash in' my tank (bad diction) and you can enjoy some Esplendidos when you visit. I'm down to my last row... and with a couple for golf rounds coming up...going, going...


----------



## Taipan

Wait a minute....

......Cigars, Rum, AND Golf?!? Nirvana.


----------



## wtac

Someone say cigars?!?

I couldn't hit a ball straight if my life depended on it but I'll drive the golf cart


----------



## Taipan

Wilson, my friend; you're welcome to any of my stash of cigars. I'll make sure I have some handy next time I bump into you 

As for driving the cart.....that's 1/2 the fun. Line drives improve with the Rum (or so I'm told).


----------



## wtac

I have quite the stash and having an idea of your strength and drink preference...I have a few that you might like.

Sry to thread jack but I haven't smoked a cigar in ages but seeing we have a few cigar aficionados I had to jump in...LOL


----------



## Taipan

No need to apologize. I also have been known to enjoy my Scotch and Whiskey.


----------

